# Serious question



## BuckNasty83

What's wrong with Slayer?


No,  seriously. Why I really posted is to ask a simple question.
Who here thinks Tennessee wins the East? 

A simple yes, or no will do.  After accumulation, I'll get to,  what I'm getting at


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's wrong with Slayer?



Give me "Delusional Vol Fans" for .50 cents Alex..


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> After accumulation, I'll get to,  what I'm getting at



I think you meant to say "It hasn't come to me yet, the gerbil wheels are still turning"... "Typing and thinking are hard to do at the same time"...


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's wrong with Slayer?
> 
> 
> No,  seriously. Why I really posted is to ask a simple question.
> Who here thinks Tennessee wins the East?
> 
> A simple yes, or no will do.  After accumulation, I'll get to,  what I'm getting at



No..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Yes..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Maybe..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes they do


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes....


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes.......


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes...........


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> yes



yes............


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes............


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes........................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes......................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes...........................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes..........................................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes...............................................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!



yes..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes..........................................................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!



yes...............................................................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes....................................................................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes..................................................................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



pg 2, yes.................


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's wrong with With The Vols?
> 
> 
> 
> A simple yes, or no will do.  After accumulation, I'll get to,  what I'm getting at



Well after reading into the 2nd page, it's a pretty confident "Yes" that the Vols still suck...


----------



## BuckNasty83

You sure have a way of picking Tennessee. You must be absolutely sure


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> You sure have a way of picking Tennessee. You must be absolutely sure



Yes, Vols still suck..


----------



## nickel back

what is the Vols schedule this year?


----------



## fish hawk

Yes


----------



## SpotandStalk

Awesome thread







Yes


----------



## elfiii

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's wrong with Slayer?
> 
> 
> No,  seriously. Why I really posted is to ask a simple question.
> Who here thinks Tennessee wins the East?
> 
> A simple yes, or no will do.  After accumulation, I'll get to,  what I'm getting at



Now look what you've done. It's too late. He's rolling and once he starts he's a perpetual motion machine.


----------



## bullgator

What was the question?


----------



## BuckNasty83

elfiii said:


> Now look what you've done. It's too late. He's rolling and once he starts he's a perpetual motion machine.



No kidding.  And him thinks him's bein' cute


----------



## Matthew6

BuckNasty83 said:


> No kidding.  And him thinks him's bein' cute



daily volsux


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back sends this volsux


----------



## Matthew6

630 pm volsux


----------



## Matthew6

this volsux compliments of silver britches.


----------



## BuckNasty83

bullgator said:


> What was the question?




Hope to see Jalen Tabor on his back a lot.  He's been talking a mighty lot of trash. Think Jalen Hurd has something to tell him. Should be something like this


----------



## Matthew6

heres a volsux from all the light weights in the political foruum.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> heres a volsux from all the light weights in the political foruum.



California is already getting to you I see.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Slayer, how you think them Vols will do this year?


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Now look what you've done. It's too late. He's rolling and once he starts he's a perpetual motion machine.



The boy just doesn't get it.. Bless his heart..



bullgator said:


> What was the question?



It was a vote if the Vols would suck.. And I see a ton of Yes votes...



KyDawg said:


> Hey Slayer, how you think them Vols will do this year?




See post 2 thru... Well until I kill this thread around 1,000...



This boy has no clue what he started... He will learn!

Funny, his buddy 4x4 has yet to come in and tell us how the Vols are a Historical powerhouse in College Football...


----------



## bullgator

BuckNasty83 said:


> Hope to see Jalen Tabor on his back a lot.  He's been talking a mighty lot of trash. Think Jalen Hurd has something to tell him. Should be something like this



Pfffft.....that was against Jawja, a team you beat. Now when was the last time y'all beat my "go gatas"? rofl: sometimes I kill me)


----------



## BuckNasty83

Well I wanted to make a bet with those who said no.


----------



## bullgator

BuckNasty83 said:


> Well I wanted to make a bet with those who said no.



OK, I'll betcha UT finishes in the top 3 of the SEC east.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Well I wanted to make a bet with those who said no.



Where were you last year during the Avatar bet which we hold weekly?


----------



## Browning Slayer

bullgator said:


> OK, I'll betcha UT finishes in the top 3 of the SEC east.



Hey Buck, here is a veteran giving you some tips.. You should take them. Auburn was suppose to win the West last year and have a Heisman trophy delivered... How did that work out for them? 

What you will NEVER get is predictions mean nothing! UGA has started the season at #1, come within 1 play from a title shot and it means NOTHING! We lost and the Vols haven't done ANYTHING except blow games! Richt is gone and the only coach to blow games worse is Butch Jones! 

Let's see you post those Facts!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83

bullgator said:


> OK, I'll betcha UT finishes in the top 3 of the SEC east.


Just to clarify 
Top of the top 3, or 3rd in the east


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just to clarify
> Top of the top 3, or 3rd in the east



Top 3... You got a reading problem? I read it just fine like the rest of us... Sorry He didn't include pics to help you out...


----------



## Matthew6

dogs win this year


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just to clarify
> Top of the top 3, or 3rd in the east



Just take either your right hand or left.. Close and make a fist.. Start with your thumb.. Stick it out... That's 1... Then move to the finger touching your thumb.. We call that the index finger.. That will be the big number 2! Then pull the middle finger out and line it up with the index finger. You should know this middle finger very well!!! Probably how you learned that "Vols were #1"... Now count all of the long straws and you will get 3!

Top 3? Dude to get to the top 3, the Vols need to win more than 9 games...

Like I showed you above.. It's a thing we call "Math".. You probably don't see that subject in Tennessee... They only want you to be able to count with 1 hand.. Dental Premiums are lower that way.. I know you still won't get it..


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey Buck, here is a veteran giving you some tips.. You should take them. Auburn was suppose to win the West last year and have a Heisman trophy delivered... How did that work out for them?
> 
> What you will NEVER get is predictions mean nothing! UGA has started the season at #1, come within 1 play from a title shot and it means NOTHING! We lost and the Vols haven't done ANYTHING except blow games! Richt is gone and the only coach to blow games worse is Butch Jones!
> 
> Let's see you post those Facts!!!!



So you think because UGA blew a SECCG, that UT is automatically going to also? Good analogy.....

This is not about the ranking predictions. This is based off of performance, returning most of our starters, and great DC. 

What everyone is quick to point out about Jones,  is  how he "blows leads".  Ok we deserve that,  it's somewhat true, but those blown games, (UF, BAMA, OKLAHOMA) Was on the DC. HE'S GONE!!! 

Dobbs actually threw the Game ending interception in OT against Ok. Fumbled against Bama,(not to mention 2 missed fgs and we win by 1) and we were slightly wide right on a long fg against fla.

Coaches can't make plays,  they put you in position to. 

He is an offensive guy,  our offense was fine. The defense let us down. Could Butch have intervened on some blown play calls?  Sure,  should he have went for 2? Sure.  But most of last season was BAD defensive calling and the talent still shined through,  even after not being put in the best situations.


Now what people fail to point out about Butch, is that he has also proven to be able to keep the team alive and make some great comebacks and play with a fire that only AL Wilson could poses. 

I believe it was the 2014 SC game. We was down 42–28 with 5 minutes.  and we came back to win 45–42 in overtime.

Came back on SC in 13 also to win. 

We have played UGA close every year under Butch.

Made a heck of a comeback on the Dawgs last year.  Down by 3 scores I think? 

There is more,  but I can't recall them right now without researching and I don't feel like it at the moment. 

Yes,  we've blown close games. Games no one  gave us a chance in, and games that shouldn't have been close.

We've also pulled out the Ws in the same fashion.  

There's your facts,  Jack

Everyone..... And I mean everyone who knows anything about sports, who knows what UT, or  any other program  that had to go through what we did,  or Penn State,  etc. Knows that it is a process. You can't build a Championship team over night.  Not this day and age,  not in the SEC. No, sir.

UT has made PROGRESS. Man,  we was sooooo down under Dooley. We went from 7 wins under Kiffin.

Under Dooley we had a 6 win season,  to a 5 and another 5.Are you kidding me

Butch came in and has turned this place around completely.  Grades are up,  recruiting took off. So when your bowl eligible for the first time in 4 years,  it's a big deal.  Things you used to take for granted are now things you learn to appreciate. We was complaining about 10 wins under Fulmer. Winning the East wasn't enough.  Boom, we're suddenly the laughing stock of the SEC. 

Careful what you wish for Dawgs.

So slowly hes made process. He took these teams from 5, to 7 with the youngest roster, from 7, to 9. 

That's process, that's what had to be done. Rome wasn't built in a day,  neither are Championships. The grunt work is over,  the foundation is laid, the youngest roster is now the most experienced.  Surly as far as we've come and as good as we've gotten,  and as hard as this teams played, aND having the taste of victory ripped straight from them. You don't expect this team to come out worse this year?  Everyone else is breaking in new coaches,  qbs, lines etc. UT is set, polishing their skills, throwing new stuff in to mix with the old stuff,  keeping their mouths shut, while every rival in the SEC takes shots at them like punks, only to get knocked out on game day.

That's when you know you've arrived,  people can't get you off their minds. You can bet UF, BAMA, AND UGA has UT circled.  Everyone is going to give us their best. Team 120 is a contender, that's why everyone is trying to get in their heads..

So what UF has a streak on us. This team didn't lose to them 11 times.  This team lost by 1, 2 times in a row. So this steak crap ain't nothing to these kids. But the rivals are scared,  trying to use it as an advantage. Pssh.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Top 3... You got a reading problem? I read it just fine like the rest of us... Sorry He didn't include pics to help you out...



The way it is worded, could be used to bend,  what he actually meant. That's what people like you try to do. 


Slayer- I never said where in the top 3, I just said top 3. That could be 1, 2, or 3


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> The way it is worded, could be used to bend,  what he actually meant. That's what people like you try to do.
> 
> 
> Slayer- I never said where in the top 3, I just said top 3. That could be 1, 2, or 3



 glad a Vol can count to 3 without removing his or her shoes! 

And I know Bullgator! He was knocking the Vols.. You just don't get it!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Re-read post #'s 35, & 48.. Hopefully the bulb will come on..

Ya know, giving you crap is like talking to a wall.. Folks make a crack at the Vols and you look at it as a compliment....

Bless his heart..


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Re-read post #'s 35, & 48.. Hopefully the bulb will come on..
> 
> Ya know, giving you crap is like talking to a wall.. Folks make a crack at the Vols and you look at it as a compliment....
> 
> Bless his heart..



Personally I Don't care what anyone on here thinks. Especially your shallow, narcissistic self. 

You told me bull gator is a vet.... Woooo, I guess he knows more than the experts of cfb. But you'll buy it cause you agree.


BTW, no offense to you BullGator


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Buck why do you keep doing this?*



BuckNasty83 said:


> Personally I Don't care what anyone on here thinks. Especially your shallow, narcissistic self.
> 
> You told me bull gator is a vet.... Woooo, I guess he knows more than the experts of cfb. But you'll but it cause you agree.
> 
> 
> BTW, no offense to you BullGator



You will never be able to have any discussion on this board with this simpleton on here. He's the neighbors little annoying  dog thats just sets out in the yard at night barking non-stop. No reason,  just keeps barking.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Browning Slayer said:


> Give me "Delusional Vol Fans" for .50 cents Alex..





Browning Slayer said:


> I think you meant to say "It hasn't come to me yet, the gerbil wheels are still turning"... "Typing and thinking are hard to do at the same time"...





Browning Slayer said:


> No..





Browning Slayer said:


> Yes..





Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe..





Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!





Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!





Browning Slayer said:


> yes





Browning Slayer said:


> yes they do





Browning Slayer said:


> yes....





Browning Slayer said:


> yes.......





Browning Slayer said:


> yes...........





Browning Slayer said:


> yes............





Browning Slayer said:


> yes............





Browning Slayer said:


> yes........................





Browning Slayer said:


> yes......................





Browning Slayer said:


> yes................





Browning Slayer said:


> yes...........................





Browning Slayer said:


> yes..........................................





Browning Slayer said:


> yes...............................................





Browning Slayer said:


> yes..





Browning Slayer said:


> yes..........................................................





Browning Slayer said:


> yes...............................................................





Browning Slayer said:


> yes....................................................................





Browning Slayer said:


> yes..................................................................





Browning Slayer said:


> pg 2, yes.................





Browning Slayer said:


> Well after reading into the 2nd page, it's a pretty confident "Yes" that the Vols still suck...





Browning Slayer said:


> Yes, Vols still suck..





Matthew6 said:


> daily volsux





Matthew6 said:


> nickel back sends this volsux





Matthew6 said:


> 630 pm volsux





Matthew6 said:


> this volsux compliments of silver britches.





Matthew6 said:


> heres a volsux from all the light weights in the political foruum.





KyDawg said:


> Hey Slayer, how you think them Vols will do this year?





Matthew6 said:


> dogs win this year


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> glad a Vol can count to 3 without removing his or her shoes!
> 
> And I know Bullgator! He was knocking the Vols.. You just don't get it!!!



What don't I get Slayer? I'm one a few Vol fans in a GA sports forum,  where people like to talk trash  about Tennessee.

I live in Ga, my friends are GA fans. We've been down since 08. It don't phase me. 

Your so full of yourself it ain't even funny.  Everyone knows it. 

I used to give you the benefit of doubt. I thought you was putting on a show, but your really not,  you are the character you appear to be. 

You constantly judge, criticize, insult, try and belittle everyone,  every chance you get.  Your  starving for attention, or something more personal going on.  Not to mention how you think everyone is broke and your a 7 figure guy.  Maybe you are,  who knows,  who cares? 

But people who brag about what they have usually don't have nothing,  or don't know sweat equity and inherited daddy's stuff. 



You truly are a narcissistic person,  or just  plain rotten. 

I'll leave this

 God don't like ugly  and Matthew 19:24 says

Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than for a rich man to enter the kingdom of God.


But I bet you'll some how come to the assumption I'm broke lol

Were not all broke Slayer, some of us just know how to carry ourself and know what matters most


----------



## BuckNasty83

KYBobwhite said:


> You will never be able to have any discussion on this board with this simpleton on here. He's the neighbors little annoying  dog thats just sets out in the yard at night barking non-stop. No reason,  just keeps barking.



Man,  I have no clue


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue




It is QUITE obvious!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> You constantly judge, criticize, insult, try and belittle everyone,  every chance you get.  Your  starving for attention, or something more personal going on.




Ya see, that's what you and your other 2 Vols think. And it's only driven towards you Vols. 

You boys bring it on yourselves. Heck, look at the 1st line of your original post in this thread!!! Now do a search on Browning Slayer and see how many threads KYVol has started. Heck 4x4 has even started more than one. 

I just don't go around crying like a little school girl cause the big, bad, mean Vols are poking fun at me..


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue



Yes.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue




Yes..


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue



Yes....


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue




Yes.....


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue





Yes.......


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue




Yes....


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue




Yes.........


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue



Yes..................


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue



Yes.................


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue



Yes......................


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue




Yes..................


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man,  I have no clue



Pg 4 Yes..........................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



Yes..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



Yes...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



Yes....


----------



## Browning Slayer

browning slayer said:


> vols suck!



yes.....


----------



## Browning Slayer

browning slayer said:


> vols suck!



yes!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes........


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes...........


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes.................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes.......................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes....................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes..........................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes........................................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes................................................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes...................................................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes...............................................................................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes.........................................................................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes.........................................................,


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes .........................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes  ......................


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes  .......


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes    ........


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes. ... ...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



yes. . . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer

pg 5, Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6

early morning volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Hey Slayer, how you think them Vols will do this year?



Well, they did about what I thought they would do.. They SUCKED!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Who here thinks Tennessee wins the East?
> 
> :



It appears I was right again!!


----------



## emusmacker

Slayer sucks


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> Slayer sucks



Slayer sucks


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> Slayer sucks



yes he does


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> yes he does



Big time too.


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> Slayer sucks



All the time


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> Slayer sucks



yep!


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> yep!



yep


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> yep



slayer sucks


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> slayer sucks



Yes he does


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> Yes he does



yes


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> Slayer sucks



yes


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> yes



yes slayer sucks


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> yes slayer sucks



Right on


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> yes slayer sucks



yes


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> yes



Sho nuff


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> yes slayer sucks



Yes, yes, yes


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> Yes, yes, yes



Yes slayer does suck


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> Yes slayer does suck



Yes


----------



## emusmacker

By readint the last several posts I think it's safe to safe that slayer also sucks like the Vols do.


----------



## Matthew6

paging slayer to the red courtesy phone.


----------



## elfiii

BuckNasty83 said:


> Who here thinks Tennessee wins the East?
> 
> A simple yes, or no will do.



No.


----------



## Matthew6

emusmacker said:


> Slayer sucks


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> By readint the last several posts I think it's safe to safe that slayer also sucks like the Vols do.





Look what the rain washed up.. A short, little round duck smacker.. 

Where have you been Lipsmacker?


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Look what the rain washed up.. A short, little round duck smacker..
> 
> Where have you been Lipsmacker?



early morning spinner bait is deadly i see.


----------



## Matthew6

ginny is round hera too.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> early morning spinner bait is deadly i see.



Lipsmacker is only around cause his Oakland Raiders team is doing well.. Ironic isn't it.. The boy has never seen them play in person.. Never attended a game. Hasn't been around at all this year and now "He's Back"... He is the truest form of a "Bandwagon Fan" as there is.. 

Kind of like the Vols that were hounding the board in the summer and now they are not around.. Sore losers...


----------



## emusmacker

Slayer still sucks


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> Vols still sucks



Yes they do!


----------



## emusmacker

I agree with you on that.


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> I agree with you on that.



And we all agree that you are nothing but a bandwagon fan that jumped on the Yankees and Raiders bandwagon back in the day.. You probably still have a "STARTER" jacket with the raiders logo on it from the 90's..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> And we all agree that you are nothing but a bandwagon fan that jumped on the Yankees and Raiders bandwagon back in the day.. You probably still have a "STARTER" jacket with the raiders logo on it from the 90's..



This!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> I've been a yankee fan all my life..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## riprap

Browning Slayer said:


> And we all agree that you are nothing but a bandwagon fan that jumped on the Yankees and Raiders bandwagon back in the day.. You probably still have a "STARTER" jacket with the raiders logo on it from the 90's..



Ha! I remember those. We had guys wearing those and Miami jackets in middle school. They would put their arms through and let the jacket hang off their back. Vanilla Ice hair do's!


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Ha! I remember those. We had guys wearing those and Miami jackets in middle school. They would put their arms through and let the jacket hang off their back. Vanilla Ice hair do's!



Kind of how I picture Emu..

There were quite a few 49er Jackets as well.. 

Stupid kids...


----------



## riprap

Browning Slayer said:


> Kind of how I picture Emu..
> 
> There were quite a few 49er Jackets as well..
> 
> Stupid kids...



Never any mention of Alabama. Just jokes. My how things have changed.


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Never any mention of Alabama. Just jokes. My how things have changed.



Give it a couple more years and Emu will be on here saying "Roll Tide".... Been a Bama fan all my life..


----------



## emusmacker

I do like that jacket. 

Would never be caught dead in an Atlanta Falcon jacket. heck only old folks knew who they were back then. I didn't even know Atlanta had a football team.

I want to know where you got that pic of me with my game face on?  I don't wear ear rings though, that's for the Atlanta fans to wear. 

Never gonna be a bama fan, like the bull dawgs but I'm not one of those delusional fans that think Ga will win the championship every yr. Saying so just proves what others keep saying about UGa fans, DELUSIONAL.  
I hope they win a national championship in the next several years. Heck I'll be happy if they would just compete for the SEC again.


----------



## emusmacker

Oh yea, Slayer sucks


----------



## emusmacker

riprap sucks


----------



## emusmacker

emusmacker said:


> riprap sucks



Yes and so does his BFF Layer


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> I do like that jacket.
> 
> Would never be caught dead in an Atlanta Falcon jacket. heck only old folks knew who they were back then. I didn't even know Atlanta had a football team.
> 
> I want to know where you got that pic of me with my game face on?  I don't wear ear rings though, that's for the Atlanta fans to wear.
> 
> Never gonna be a bama fan, like the bull dawgs but I'm not one of those delusional fans that think Ga will win the championship every yr. Saying so just proves what others keep saying about UGa fans, DELUSIONAL.
> I hope they win a national championship in the next several years. Heck I'll be happy if they would just compete for the SEC again.





emusmacker said:


> Oh yea, Slayer sucks





emusmacker said:


> riprap sucks





emusmacker said:


> Yes and so does his BFF Layer



There's the little bandwagon fan.. You troll about as good as you stand up for your "so-called" teams.. You only get so many data minutes on your phone so you only drop in every couple of days? Try upgrading and drop T-Mobile..


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## elfiii

Didn't this thread start out as a UT thread? Where are we on this now? Is this just posts searching for a topic?


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Didn't this thread start out as a UT thread? Where are we on this now? Is this just posts searching for a topic?



FSU and spotandstalk sux too.


----------



## Matthew6

daily elfiiiiiiiiiisux


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Didn't this thread start out as a UT thread? Where are we on this now? Is this just posts searching for a topic?



Yep, but Lipsmacker made an awful attempt at trolling..


----------



## emusmacker

No, I did same thing you do to everyone else that you don't care for. Hijacked the thread. The OP asked a question and Slayer goes into his typical, inbred antics and completely derails the thread.  he can't admit the bulldogs suck too. And if a dog fans tells the truth that this year, Tennessee was a better team, he gets all panty wadded.  I just poated what 90% of folks on here think. Slayer SUCKS.  

He never really says anything of value, just constantly bashes on anyone that has a difference of opinion. I'm fine with that. I ca ntake it, I'm a big boy.   But I'd seriously like to see him post some useful info. But he can't cause he's to inbred to do so.

Instead he'd rather bash on others and then try to brag about his money and exploits, Ooooh  I'm sooooooo impressed.  Just another rich guy that talks down to people.


----------



## BuckNasty83

emusmacker said:


> No, I did same thing you do to everyone else that you don't care for. Hijacked the thread. The OP asked a question and Slayer goes into his typical, inbred antics and completely derails the thread.  he can't admit the bulldogs suck too. And if a dog fans tells the truth that this year, Tennessee was a better team, he gets all panty wadded.  I just poated what 90% of folks on here think. Slayer SUCKS.
> 
> He never really says anything of value, just constantly bashes on anyone that has a difference of opinion. I'm fine with that. I ca ntake it, I'm a big boy.   But I'd seriously like to see him post some useful info. But he can't cause he's to inbred to do so.
> 
> Instead he'd rather bash on others and then try to brag about his money and exploits, Ooooh  I'm sooooooo impressed.  Just another rich guy that talks down to people.


You just made his day


----------



## bullgator

Dang Slayer, now that I know your rich, your buying lunch next time. Oh, and not just any lunch, I've been wanting to try one of those Grand Macs........fries too.


----------



## Madsnooker

bullgator said:


> Dang Slayer, now that I know your rich, your buying lunch next time. Oh, and not just any lunch, I've been wanting to try one of those Grand Macs........fries too.



Don't let him off easy? Make him buy you 2 of those BK 6 slices of bacon 100% beef hamburgers!!!


----------



## bullgator

Madsnooker said:


> Don't let him off easy? Make him buy you 2 of those BK 6 slices of bacon 100% beef hamburgers!!!



I think your right Snooker, and BK has onion rings


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> No, I did same thing you do to everyone else that you don't care for. Hijacked the thread. The OP asked a question and Slayer goes into his typical, inbred antics and completely derails the thread.  he can't admit the bulldogs suck too. And if a dog fans tells the truth that this year, Tennessee was a better team, he gets all panty wadded.  I just poated what 90% of folks on here think. Slayer SUCKS.
> 
> He never really says anything of value, just constantly bashes on anyone that has a difference of opinion. I'm fine with that. I ca ntake it, I'm a big boy.   But I'd seriously like to see him post some useful info. But he can't cause he's to inbred to do so.
> 
> Instead he'd rather bash on others and then try to brag about his money and exploits, Ooooh  I'm sooooooo impressed.  Just another rich guy that talks down to people.




Ya know, it's not real hard to talk down to Vols or simpletons... Glad you spent $10 dollars at WalMart to up your Data plan to make this post...

Go back to your world of jumping on bandwagons and never actually going to a game... Again, I ask Mr Raider fan, NY Yankee fan and supposedly Dawg fan.... How many times have you seen any of those 3 teams in person? Oh wait... I already know that answer...

Hey Lipsmacker... Bama fans are flooding in thanks to Saban.. You might want to jump on that wagon while it's hot!


----------



## Browning Slayer

bullgator said:


> Dang Slayer, now that I know your rich, your buying lunch next time. Oh, and not just any lunch, I've been wanting to try one of those Grand Macs........fries too.



Heck brother, for what you paid at our last lunch, I'll buy you multiple MikkyD lunches..



Madsnooker said:


> Don't let him off easy? Make him buy you 2 of those BK 6 slices of bacon 100% beef hamburgers!!!



Bo deserves better than that garbage! I'll treat him right the next time we have lunch! Although we don't have a BK in Jefferson... Thank god!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> You just made his day



Only took him 5 days to comment... Like I said.. His phone has to get minutes added at Wally World.. He just wasted $10....


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep, but Lipsmacker made an awful attempt at trolling..



5 days later and he's still doing it!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Only took him 5 days to comment... Like I said.. His phone has to get minutes added at Wally World.. He just wasted $10....



Maybe that's why he shorts members on here on the trade of duck meat...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Ya know, it's not real hard to talk down to Vols or simpletons... Glad you spent $10 dollars at WalMart to up your Data plan to make this post...
> 
> Go back to your world of jumping on bandwagons and never actually going to a game... Again, I ask Mr Raider fan, NY Yankee fan and supposedly Dawg fan.... How many times have you seen any of those 3 teams in person? Oh wait... I already know that answer...
> 
> Hey Lipsmacker... Bama fans are flooding in thanks to Saban.. You might want to jump on that wagon while it's hot!



we dont allow new fans. we gave out the last invite to Quack 2 yrs ago


----------



## Matthew6

there is no such thing as a bama fan who is also a yankees fan


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> we dont allow new fans. we gave out the last invite to Quack 2 yrs ago



No worries... Eddie (Emusmacker) only comes around here once a year.. Like most Vol fans.. He'll disappear into the shadows after the season unless the Raiders do something.. Or he runs out of minutes..


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> Just another rich guy that talks down to people.



PM me your address and I'll send you a gift card to WalMart so we can continue this conversation more than every 5 days or so..


----------



## BuckNasty83

Matthew6 said:


> there is no such thing as a bama fan who is also a yankees fan



If beach boys can be,  Yankees can too?


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> If beach boys can be,  Yankees can too?



He didn't say Yankees.. He said Yankee Fans.... 

That's what Eddie is.. A Yankee fan and a Raider Fan.. But yet he has never actually seen any of them in person.. He jumped on the Yankee bandwagon when they were winning Titles..


----------



## emusmacker

And Brownie is a butt hurt cry baby. I didn't reply in 5 days because I had other things going on.  

Brownie is so funny.   In more than one way too.   

Like I said, if you'd by me tickets I'd go.


----------



## elfiii

Thank God this thread finally found a topic - Slayer v Emu Epic Dust Up Of the Year.

Let the games begin. Keep it clean fellas. No rochambeau allowed.


----------



## bullgator

elfiii said:


> . No rochambeau allowed.



Is that a French wine?


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> Like I said, if you'd by me tickets I'd go.



I'm sure I could "by" you a dictionary...


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> And Brownie is a butt hurt cry baby. I didn't reply in 5 days because I had other things going on.
> 
> Brownie is so funny.   In more than one way too.
> 
> Like I said, if you'd by me tickets I'd go.



No, not butt hurt at all.. Not the one who started the thread to begin with. I wasn't the one who made a failed attempt at trolling this thread, only to leave cause your phone was out of Data. Like I said earlier, PM your address and I'll send you a $50 gift card to WalMart.

As far as buying you tickets.. Sorry, I try not to enable welfare behavior. Ya see, there's this thing called a savings account. And if you just add a dollar here and there, it'll add up and you can use that money to buy nice things..

Here's another idea.. Whenever you actually use cash, take the change and put it in a plastic jug. This will add up over time and you can use that money to buy nice things.. If you can't afford a plastic jug, just use a milk jug that you bought with your EBT card.

I realize those are some HUGE steps but if applied you can save you enough money to buy a ticket to actually watch one of your teams play. Heck, if you start the "Change" plan this week, you'll have enough by next season to watch the Dawgs play Samford on September 16th. If you can only afford one ticket by sticking to my "Change" plan, I'll throw in some $$$ for you to buy your son a ticket..


----------



## emusmacker

Nah I'd rather spend my money on hunting gear or fishing gear.  I save up money for out of state trips to hunt and fish. Instead of wasting money on a football game, I'd rather use that money to go hunting or fishing.  

I didn't start thread either, I just did same you do conatantly, stick your nose into other folks thread and never really say anything that means anything.   You constantly banter on and on about anyone that doesn't agree with you. And you never admit the Bull Pups suck either. You constantly whine about Tennessee, yet they have owned the pups for the last 3 years. Sooooo why don't you actually contribute to the sports forum. I'll tell you what, you're not worth a mole on the crack of my rear, ao I'm not gonna feed the troll anymore.  Bye Felicia.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Great thread


We've learned Slayersux,Volsux,Emusux and has a mole on his rear.


----------



## riprap

emusmacker said:


> Nah I'd rather spend my money on hunting gear or fishing gear.  I save up money for out of state trips to hunt and fish. Instead of wasting money on a football game, I'd rather use that money to go hunting or fishing.
> 
> I didn't start thread either, I just did same you do conatantly, stick your nose into other folks thread and never really say anything that means anything.   You constantly banter on and on about anyone that doesn't agree with you. And you never admit the Bull Pups suck either. You constantly whine about Tennessee, yet they have owned the pups for the last 3 years. Sooooo why don't you actually contribute to the sports forum. I'll tell you what, you're not worth a mole on the crack of my rear, ao I'm not gonna feed the troll anymore.  Bye Felicia.





SpotandStalk said:


> Great thread
> 
> 
> We've learned Slayersux,Volsux,Emusux and has a mole on his rear.



Potmeetkettlesux too.


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> Nah I'd rather spend my money on hunting gear or fishing gear.  I save up money for out of state trips to hunt and fish. Instead of wasting money on a football game, I'd rather use that money to go hunting or fishing.
> 
> I didn't start thread either, I just did same you do conatantly, stick your nose into other folks thread and never really say anything that means anything.   You constantly banter on and on about anyone that doesn't agree with you. And you never admit the Bull Pups suck either. You constantly whine about Tennessee, yet they have owned the pups for the last 3 years. Sooooo why don't you actually contribute to the sports forum. I'll tell you what, you're not worth a mole on the crack of my rear, ao I'm not gonna feed the troll anymore.  Bye Felicia.




Stick my nose into other peoples thread.. You're not that bright are you? For the record I already knew the answer to that.. Let me break it down for the most simple minded kind of person and we'll see if the bulb comes on this time..


emusmacker said:


> I didn't start thread either, I just did same you do conatantly, stick your nose into other folks thread and never really say anything that means anything.



DID YOU NOT READ THE 1ST QUESTION IN THIS THREAD?



> What's wrong with Slayer?



How am I sticking my nose into someone else's thread when he was calling me out??? The only person that stuck his nose in was you! 



> And you never admit the Bull Pups suck either.



Again, you are dead wrong. If you were actually around here enough you would see where I've said that ALL SEASON! I can quote it for you over a hundred times..



> You constantly whine about Tennessee,



If you call stating facts about the Vols and popping the balloon's over their glorious "We're going to win the East" season whining, I guess you just don't like facts. BTW, if you look at the 2nd part of the thread you'll see a question as to "Who here thinks Tennessee wins the East?". I didn't and I was right, AGAIN! 



> Sooooo why don't you actually contribute to the sports forum.



I contribute plenty to this forum. Take this thread for instance. Just for the mere entertainment value of discrediting you is contributing! I also donated to the pick-em's.. What did you contribute?



> I'll tell you what, you're not worth a mole on the crack of my rear,



I'm worth more than enough to actually have a mole removed from my rear end and if I had one, I would remove it.

I guess I just know how to save money and I find time for all of my interests including football and the outdoors.. I don't consider it a waste to go to football games. Maybe I'm just considered "RICH" like you say I am.. Or maybe I just know how to budget money and invest it better than you.. And maybe I make just more than minimum wage..


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Great thread
> 
> 
> We've learned Slayersux,Volsux,Emusux and has a mole on his rear.





riprap said:


> Potmeetkettlesux too.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Glad slayers off my mole


I mean rear


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Glad slayers off my mole
> 
> 
> I mean rear



This is the best you can do?


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> This is the best you can do?


Yeah. ..
Seemed funny ain't that moment


----------



## Matthew6

awesome


----------



## elfiii

Wow! This thread finally got legs and took off running.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's wrong with Slayer?
> 
> 
> No,  seriously. Why I really posted is to ask a simple question.
> Who here thinks Tennessee wins the East?
> 
> A simple yes, or no will do.  After accumulation, I'll get to,  what I'm getting at



You sure have been quiet this offseason...


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> And Brownie is a butt hurt cry baby. I didn't reply in 5 days because I had other things going on.
> 
> Brownie is so funny.   In more than one way too.



The humor in this post...


----------



## elfiii

You’re worse than Throwback when it comes to digging up old threads.


----------

